# Forum > Play-by-Post Games > Finding Players (Recruitment) > Filled All warforged party [3.5, gestalt, seeking Players]

## BelGareth

A friend of mine and I would like to play a full warforged party. 

8th level, gestalt.

Any DM's out there who would be open to running a game?




> *1. System
> 2. Type of Game*
> 
> D&D 3.5, Gestalt, set in Eberron. The game will be set a few years before the end of the Last War. You will all be part of a group of elite warforged soldiers created by house Cannith for Cyre. Your goal is to destroy and defeat the enemies of Cyre!
> *
> 3. Number of Players
> 4. Location*
> 
> up to 5-6 players. Considering that BelGareth and LairdMaon have already two reserved spots, it means Ill take 3 or 4 additional players
> ...

----------


## LairdMaon

Rock'em, Sock'em, Robots!

I'm thinking Magitech Templar // Dawn Zealot. Tanky HealBot, at your service.

----------


## BelGareth

> Rock'em, Sock'em, Robots!
> 
> I'm thinking Magitech Templar // Dawn Zealot. Tanky HealBot, at your service.


And these homebrew classes.

----------


## CozJa

uhmmmmm... an all warforged party...

Well, let's what happens in this thread

----------


## Heavenblade

If this happen, Ill probably play a crusader with stone power and shocking fist, zapping dem fools in the face.

----------


## niw18

interested  pending big 16

----------


## Deadguy

Interest as a Warforged Charger / melee brute.

----------


## Ripptor

Also quite interested, have a Warforged/Reforged build that would love some time back out, to play Crafter/Healer 

Artificer->Reforged->Master of Form // Initiator (Ideally Sublime Soldier)

Warforged dolled up to instead pass off as a Human with Construct grafts, might be able to slip in where others would be barred:

*Spoiler: Image*
Show

----------


## TankLaser007

Lurking. 
Potential interest due to (Bel, Laird, Ripp)

----------


## Benoojian

Interested in an Artificer||Binder

----------


## watupwithdat

Think I'll just lurk and look at warforged builds and concepts people conjure up. Not inspired enough at the moment to come up with a character myself.

----------


## Biscuit

Would love to play, gestalting with the Ninja & Soulknife fixes listed in my signature - with the Warforged Substitution levels, of course.

----------


## TankLaser007

*cloaking docent disabled*

If we're sipping from the brew there is this...

----------


## Dakrsidder

I'm drawing a blank on ideas, but it seems potentially of interest

----------


## AvatarVecna

Tentative interest.

----------


## LairdMaon

Now if only we can find a DM...

----------


## BelGareth

> Now if only we can find a DM...


We have a tepid interest from one, may get a 16 in a few days.

----------


## Frendle

Interested as some kind of warforged. I'm sure inspiration will strike.

----------


## Benoojian

Well if we're throwing warforged homebrew into the pot.

----------


## Ragnarok'n'Roll

Warforged are pretty neat. I'm interested as a player. Not sure on a build though until a '16' is posted.

----------


## Biscuit

> Well if we're throwing warforged homebrew into the pot.


Not gonna lie, everyone getting one of those templates for free would make things waaaay more customizable, and would be _totally_ bad-ass. Would absolutely mix it up with a Kobold Warforged Ninja. Warforged Ninja Shuriken Launcher + Kobold Ninja Hand Crossbow + Heavy Bolt Mind Arrow Shape = Small Kobold-Shaped Robo-Turret.

----------


## CozJa

Ok, I think I'll may try and DM this game. 

I'll work on a big 16 but, before I start, I'd like everyone to know that I am not a great fan of homebrew, especially since I don't have the time nor the drive to look at many different things, therefore I don't think I'll use too much of it, apart from what was already asked for by OP(s).

I'll be back later!

----------


## TankLaser007

Squeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!

That's very promising, and glad to hear!!

----------


## CozJa

*1. System
2. Type of Game*

D&D 3.5, Gestalt, set in Eberron. The game will be set a few years before the end of the Last War. You will all be part of a group of elite warforged soldiers created by house Cannith for Cyre. Your goal is to destroy and defeat the enemies of Cyre!
*
3. Number of Players
4. Location*

up to 5-6 players. Considering that BelGareth and LairdMaon have already two reserved spots, it means Ill take 3 or 4 additional players

*5. Starting Level
6. Starting Gold*

Level 9, at with standard WBL (36,000gp), pre-game crafting is allowed. Level up will be by mi-lestones, since Im too lazy for XP.

*7. Classes
8. Races*

You are all going to be warforged, not a great deal of variation on it. You may choose some templates (not too much madness please) but their LA will eat away class levels from one side of your gestalt.

BAB and saves are fractional.

You can prestige on both sides of the gestalt but... If you want to use the crappy but flavorful Prestige classes nobody ever chooses (like extreme explorers, master inquisitives and the li-kes...) you are encouraged to do it: I like fluff over crunch and gestalt is the right place to ex-periment with the "no, I can't use it because it sucks!" options.

*9. Stats*

Ability scores are 32 point buy or roll two sets of seven 4d6b3 (drop worst). Hit points are max at 1st level, average after that.

*10. Alignment*

The standard Eberron take on alignment: if you can create an evil character working well with good companions, go for it. Remember that in Eberron there are no alignment restriction for worshipping a deity or being a cleric, but for religious figures Detect X works based on deity ali-gnment. That means you can be a CE cleric of the LG Silver Flame that believes his serving the greater good by burning villages of shifters, or a heroic cleric of the LE Blood of Vol that inven-ted transfusions and works with house Jorasco to bring medicines everywhere.

*12. Die Rolling*

You roll yours, I'll roll mine and some of yours (like initiative, passive perceptions, and maybe some knowledges) when it'll save time.

*13. Houserules*

Since we may play with some warforged characters and the feats are never enough, at first level you can have both a free warforged (or class specifc) feat, and a free flavour feat that can be taken from the list of the +some skills (Like Athletic, Negotiator, or Aereni Focus or skill fo-cus) or the roleplaying feats (like Favored in the house and Investigator), also, favored in the house count as favored from cityscape for requirements

Feats are now gained at every odd level instead of at 1st and every 3rd. (like PF progression)

Multiclass as much as you want: I like original character ideas as long as they have a concept, if you think that you need to go nuts with classes to build that concept, do it.

You can take up to 2 flaws and 2 traits. Flaws can be both from UA and Dragon Magazines, but you have to roleplay them! (They may be Fabrication Defects)
Traits can either come from the standard set, or this list of Eberron-specific traits shamelessly stolen from Pair'o'Dice Lost whom shamelessly stolen it from 3SecondCultist:


*Spoiler: Eberron traits*
Show

*Chronicler:* When you can sell a story to a publication such as the Korranberg Chronicle or the Sharn Inquisitive, everything that happens around you starts to look like a story that needs to be written. You seek out adventure wherever you can find it but you sometimes act more like an observer than a participant. While in Khorvaire, you receive a +2 to all Diplomacy checks, but a -1 penalty on Bluff checks.

*Deserter:* For whatever reason pacifist principles, rejection of the Last War, or a simple conflict with a commanding officer you decided that being a soldier was not your true calling, and you fled to some place where the law of your home country couldn't reach you perhaps Throneport, Q'barra, or even distant Stormreach. Add a +1 bonus on all Hide and Move Silently checks, but a -1 on Diplomacy checks.

*Devotee of the Host:* Even if you're not a cleric, the deities of the Sovereign Host are important to you. You were brought up to show them proper reverence, and devotion to the ideals they represent guides your every step. You receive a +2 on all Knowledge (religion) and Knowledge (local) checks pertaining to affairs involving the Sovereign Host.

*Enlisted Soldier:* Your nation needed you, and you were there. Bearing shield and spear, ensconced in ranks of like-minded individuals, you marched to the front lines, ready to face the enemy. You are no officer, no hero, but you know you did your duty. You fought for your nation, and you know you have given it all. Whenever you receive any kind of morale bonus, increase the number by +1.

*Foreign Infiltrator:* You spent years, perhaps even decades, living in an enemy nation. You masqueraded as one of its citizens, worked your way into a position of knowledge or influence, all the while secretly reporting back to your true masters. It was a life fraught with risk and danger, but it has taught you much in the ways of espionage. You may establish a single cover identity, and receive a +2 bonus on Bluff, Diplomacy, and Sense Motive checks while using that cover.

*House Renegade:* Sometimes being a member of a dragonmarked house means power, prestige, and influence. Sometimes it means living firmly under the thumb of a controlling relative until you can find a way to escape. Congratulations you've found a way. You gain a +4 bonus on Diplomacy checks to influence the attitudes of creatures with at least 5 Hit Dice more than yours.

*House Scion:* Forget the noble families of Galifar the real power lies in the hands of the dragonmarked houses. You are a member of one of those houses, and though power comes with any number of responsibilities, you welcome your familial duties as a reasonable price to pay for the social, political, economic, and magical power to which you are heir. You may call in a favor from your house one additional time per week, but this must still come from a different house contact.

*Innocent Victim:* Bad things happen to you all the time, but through a combination of amazing luck, phenomenal resourcefulness, and maybe a dash of a greater destiny, you always seem to come through. You gain a +1 bonus on Use Magic Device checks, and Use Magic Device is always a class skill for you.

*Inquisitive:* As a resident of one of Khorvaire's great cities, you've spent far too much time immersed in its shadows. You've seen it all, and nothing fazes you anymore. You gain a +1 on all Sense Motive checks, and Sense Motive is always a class skill for you.

*Material Supplier:* Governments need crafters and casters to provide equipment for their armies. Mercenaries call for large numbers of weapons. Dragonmarked houses must supply their guards and sell their creations to the warring governments. All of these agencies require someone who can make it happen. Thats you. Black market, legitimate, or both; smuggler, merchant, financier, arms dealer. You didnt fight in the Last War, you just enabled everyone else to do so. You gain a +1 bonus on all Appraise and Sense Motive checks you attempt while bargaining for the price of goods. Appraise is always a class skill for you.

*Mercenary:* For you, the war was never about patriotism or a higher calling; it was a job, pure and simple. You were on the front lines as often as any soldiers, but for different reasons. Let them fight for king, country, god, even honor and glory. You fought for cold, hard coin. You might come from a region that has no direct stake in the war, such as the Lhazaar Principalities, or perhaps money is simply more important to you than any other motivation. You receive a +2 bonus on Diplomacy, Intimidate, and Sense Motive checks made while negotiating payment for a quest or a service that you provide.

*Ranking Officer:* Whether due to noble birth or a long and successful career working your way up through the ranks, youve reached the upper echelons of your nations military. No simple soldier on the front line, you make tactical decisions and give orders that dozens or hundreds of warriors followand that could mean life or death, not only for them but for the citizens of your country. Once per day, you may reroll a saving throw against a charm or compulsion effect. You must take the second result even if it is worse.

*Restless Wanderer:* The world is a big place, and you have no desire to settle down until you've seen it all. You move from place to place as freely as the windblowing through the boring spots, lingering for a while in more interesting locations, and sometimes kicking up a storm. You gain a +1 bonus on all Knowledge (local) checks and Diplomacy checks. One of these skills (your choice) is always a class skill for you.

*Refugee:* The Last War wreaked havoc on the nations and people of Khorvaire. All across Khorvaire, villages were uprooted as great armies marched through and laid waste. Your home was a casualty of the waras were your family, many of your friends, and your innocence. However, you have persevered through force of will. You gain a +2 bonus on saving throws against fear effects.

*Scholar-Adventurer:* Eberron is rich in history, and equally rich in people who study history. Not content to sit in a library surrounded by dusty tomes and crumbling potsherds, you do your research in the field whether in the cyclopean ruins of Xen'drik or the ancient tunnels of Dorasharn beneath the City of Towers. You gain a +1 bonus on Spellcraft checks, and Spellcraft is always a class skill for you.

*Special Operative:* You are one of the elite few, a member of one of the specially skilled groups employed throughout the war. You are, in essence, an adventurer for a cause. Whenever an objective is too difficult, too specialized, or simply too bizarre for traditional soldiers, youre ready to step up. Of all the wartime backgrounds, this is the one that most closely resembles traditional adventuring. You gain a +1 bonus on initiative checks. In addition, once per day when you make an attack of opportunity, you gain a +2 bonus on the attack roll.

*Streetwise Scoundrel:* Not every hero is born to privilege in a noble family or a dragonmarked house. You certainly weren't, though you might hesitate to call yourself a hero. The streets are your home the gutters, truth be told and you know the back alleys and the criminals of your home city as well as you know your own gear. You gain a +1 bonus on Sleight of Hand checks, and Sleight of Hand is always a class skill for you.

*Survivalist:* You had no interest in winning the Last War; you just wanted to survive it. Convinced that civilization would not last, you took to the outskirts and the wilds, stockpiling supplies and weapons, prepared to endure and even thrive in the chaos and anarchy to come. Your opinion hasnt changed much since Thronehold; as far as youre concerned, the treaty is a delay, not a reprieve. You receive a +1 bonus on all Survival checks, and Survival is always a class skill for you.


*14. Background*

Fleshed-out backgrounds are encouraged, but shorter ones are fine as long as they cover a basic personality and how you would have done something interesting enough to be considered relevant people. If you like the 10 minutes background use it, if not write as you prefer.
Each of you is an especially powerful Warforged created with a specific goal. You are the pinnacle of house Cannith technology and Cyre ingenuity, who was behind your creation? And what was used during the process? Anything can happen in the glorious home of house Cannith!


*15. Game Composition*

The game will have some opportunities to role-play, a good number of battles and a bit of investigations; don't expect many puzzles: I'm bad at them and lazy!

*16. Sources*

All official 3e sources are fine, be it 3.5, or 3.0; I'm ok with WotC Web material and Dragon Magazines as long as you can point me up to them. Eberron specific is clearly preferred, but even other setting specific things are fine, as long as they are not too much specific or not easy to refluff accordingly (for example, no Hatran or Red Wizard Prestige Classes, but the Paragnostic Assembly is fine, and I can perfectly see a Karrnathian Fighter for the Zenth Fighter sub-levels). 

*Regarding Homebrew:* as I said, Im not a big fan of it, therefore Ill restrict it to classes. As of now I already pre-approved the Magitech Templar, Dawn Zealot and Sublime Soldier. Lets just say that I prefer official classes, but if you really feel the need of something homebrew, do not be afraid to ask!

*Action points are in use.*

----------


## LairdMaon

YATTA!

Oh yes, this is going to be much fun! 

I'll get to work on my tanky healbot right away!

----------


## AvatarVecna

(4d6b3)[*14*]
(4d6b3)[*11*]
(4d6b3)[*12*]
(4d6b3)[*15*]
(4d6b3)[*14*]
(4d6b3)[*13*]

(4d6b3)[*17*]
(4d6b3)[*13*]
(4d6b3)[*16*]
(4d6b3)[*14*]
(4d6b3)[*14*]
(4d6b3)[*10*]

----------


## LairdMaon

(4d6b3)[*16*]
(4d6b3)[*8*]
(4d6b3)[*13*]
(4d6b3)[*11*]
(4d6b3)[*12*]
(4d6b3)[*9*]
(4d6b3)[*11*]

(4d6b3)[*12*]
(4d6b3)[*16*]
(4d6b3)[*13*]
(4d6b3)[*9*]
(4d6b3)[*14*]
(4d6b3)[*13*]
(4d6b3)[*14*]

----------


## TankLaser007

*Spoiler: Set 1*
Show


(4d6b3)[*12*]
(4d6b3)[*13*]
(4d6b3)[*12*]
(4d6b3)[*7*]
(4d6b3)[*15*]
(4d6b3)[*10*]
(4d6b3)[*14*]



*Spoiler: Set 2*
Show


(4d6b3)[*12*]
(4d6b3)[*12*]
(4d6b3)[*13*]
(4d6b3)[*12*]
(4d6b3)[*12*]
(4d6b3)[*11*]
(4d6b3)[*12*]

----------


## Heavenblade

Oooo yasss
Level 9 lets me go into landforged walker//Warshaper. Character background is him being an experiment meant to be modeled after an elite predator - the shambling mound.

The experiment was only partially successful, but he is still a tree shapes warforged that blasts people with lightning.

Plan is warforged crusader 4/Warshaper 5//X 4/landforged walker 5

(4d6b3)[*8*]
(4d6b3)[*11*]
(4d6b3)[*15*]
(4d6b3)[*17*]
(4d6b3)[*15*]
(4d6b3)[*12*]

(4d6b3)[*10*]
(4d6b3)[*8*]
(4d6b3)[*10*]
(4d6b3)[*11*]
(4d6b3)[*13*]
(4d6b3)[*11*]

----------


## Ripptor

Excite! Plan is Artificer/Sublime as a Body-forger, lets see...

*Spoiler: Set 1*
Show

(4d6b3)[*5*]
(4d6b3)[*13*]
(4d6b3)[*15*]
(4d6b3)[*15*]
(4d6b3)[*10*]
(4d6b3)[*10*]
(4d6b3)[*14*]

*Spoiler: Set 2*
Show

(4d6b3)[*10*]
(4d6b3)[*16*]
(4d6b3)[*8*]
(4d6b3)[*16*]
(4d6b3)[*13*]
(4d6b3)[*16*]
(4d6b3)[*14*]

----------


## LairdMaon

I have one last bit o 'brew to request: Forged Facsimile.

----------


## Dakrsidder

(4d6b3)[*11*]
(4d6b3)[*13*]
(4d6b3)[*16*]
(4d6b3)[*18*]
(4d6b3)[*17*]
(4d6b3)[*15*]

(4d6b3)[*9*]
(4d6b3)[*10*]
(4d6b3)[*11*]
(4d6b3)[*15*]
(4d6b3)[*12*]
(4d6b3)[*8*]

----------


## Chambers

That Sublime Soldier is neat. Thinking about using that (Shadow Hand) and some divine class to make a Priest of the Becoming God. This Warforged wasn't programmed to be religious; he was built to scout enemies but found a purpose in life instead. Something about finding literal pieces of their god in the devastation of war is interesting to me.

*Edit*

Binder, maybe. The vestiges would be reflavored as different 'components' of the Becoming God that he 'attaches' to himself.

----------


## Feathersnow

I have an idea for a soulborn/dragon shaman.   Will take the point buy.

----------


## Heavenblade

Character 
Shapeshift druid 4/landforged walker 5//Crusader 4/warshaper 5
Backstory
*Spoiler: Twiggie*
Show


Twiggie's name was a joke - just like his creator was. His master and builder was only a cannith dragonmarked in the most technical sense of the world. Aldous decannith was hte example you pointed at when you wanted to show what not to do. He was eccentric and antisocial, and devoted his life to the study of living beings - especially plants - after a research expedition to the forests of the druids made him fall in love with the subject.
But a cannith is still a cannith. When the war came, he decided to do what he can to help his family - but his research and inventions were rejected. He decided he will create a construct that will turn the greatest weapons of the time - the lightning cannons - into a power boost. He worked relentlessly, and...almost made it. Before the finshing touches, he was killed during an attack on the druidic sect he resided in. His family members appeared to take his remains and posessions - and also, the results of his experiments, an attempt to replicate the might of the shambling mound - named "twiggie".
Twiggie is a young construct, painfully aware of how close he is to a potential he will now never reach, due to his creator dying so early. He is also infused with the purpose of showing the house he is worth their time, which fuels his ambition even further.

----------


## Chambers

Rolling for ability scores
*Spoiler*
Show

(4d6b3)[*11*]
(4d6b3)[*15*]
(4d6b3)[*11*]
(4d6b3)[*11*]
(4d6b3)[*11*]
(4d6b3)[*12*]
(4d6b3)[*15*]

(4d6b3)[*12*]
(4d6b3)[*18*]
(4d6b3)[*11*]
(4d6b3)[*11*]
(4d6b3)[*16*]
(4d6b3)[*12*]
(4d6b3)[*15*]

----------


## BelGareth

rolling bones

(4d6b3)[*6*]
(4d6b3)[*11*]
(4d6b3)[*10*]
(4d6b3)[*14*]
(4d6b3)[*8*]
(4d6b3)[*5*]
(4d6b3)[*15*]

(4d6b3)[*13*]
(4d6b3)[*7*]
(4d6b3)[*11*]
(4d6b3)[*11*]
(4d6b3)[*11*]
(4d6b3)[*14*]
(4d6b3)[*16*]

EDIT: can we choose PB if it's not 32 worth? I failed to see the this or that option....:|

EDIT2: seeing as im guaranteed, heres my build stubb:

Druid shapeshifter / Warshaper  WuJen | Totemist, leaning into natural attacks. 

Plan is to make a time traveling war forged from the future, who has been censured by some higher powers, and is now stuck in a timeline that doesnt want him, so reality glitches around him. He also worships the Becoming God

----------


## Dakrsidder

Forgot the seventh of both so I'll roll those too

*Spoiler: seventh*
Show

(4d6b3)[*13*]

(4d6b3)[*12*]


Rolled fairly high attributes regardless of what the seventh ends up being, so I'll go for something MAD, although I'm going to request the Protean Chimera and Trueforge for the time being

----------


## AvatarVecna

> (4d6b3)[*13*]
> (4d6b3)[*11*]
> [roll2]
> [roll3]
> [roll4]
> [roll5]
> 
> [roll6]
> [roll7]
> ...


Only rolled 6. My bad.

(4d6b3)[*13*]

(4d6b3)[*11*]

----------


## Warlawk

Considering writing up an application, let's see how the rolls look before anything else.

(4d6b3)[*6*]
(4d6b3)[*17*]
(4d6b3)[*13*]
(4d6b3)[*15*]
(4d6b3)[*13*]
(4d6b3)[*15*]
(4d6b3)[*14*]


(4d6b3)[*5*]
(4d6b3)[*14*]
(4d6b3)[*12*]
(4d6b3)[*16*]
(4d6b3)[*12*]
(4d6b3)[*12*]
(4d6b3)[*15*]

----------


## paradox26

I will put in for this. I am thinking of a Magitech Templar // Sorcerer/Green Star Adept. The Green Star Adept is suboptimal, but as that is encouraged, I will give it a go.

(4d6b3)[*15*]
(4d6b3)[*18*]
(4d6b3)[*8*]
(4d6b3)[*14*]
(4d6b3)[*11*]
(4d6b3)[*6*]
(4d6b3)[*15*]

(4d6b3)[*5*]
(4d6b3)[*14*]
(4d6b3)[*14*]
(4d6b3)[*13*]
(4d6b3)[*7*]
(4d6b3)[*14*]
(4d6b3)[*14*]

----------


## Biscuit

> [B]*Regarding Homebrew:* as I said, Im not a big fan of it, therefore Ill restrict it to classes. As of now I already pre-approved the Magitech Templar, Dawn Zealot and Sublime Soldier. Lets just say that I prefer official classes, but if you really feel the need of something homebrew, do not be afraid to ask!


Shamelessly requesting use of both the Soulknife and/or Ninja class fixes in my signature.

*Spoiler: Stat Rolls*
Show


(4d6b3)[*15*]

(4d6b3)[*10*]

----------


## Biscuit

*Spoiler: Stat Rolls*
Show


Whoops, accidently posted before pasting in all my rolls. Just going to roll the rest here.

(4d6b3)[*11*]
(4d6b3)[*7*]
(4d6b3)[*11*]
(4d6b3)[*10*]

(4d6b3)[*16*]
(4d6b3)[*12*]
(4d6b3)[*14*]
(4d6b3)[*13*]
(4d6b3)[*16*]
(4d6b3)[*6*]

----------


## BelGareth

Pending some questions, here is my WIP sheet for Glï¢h, time traveler extraordinaire.

----------


## arkangel111

Question on the alignment... does alignment still matter for things like the paladin, or qualifying for prestige classes?

----------


## BelGareth

> Question on the alignment... does alignment still matter for things like the paladin, or qualifying for prestige classes?


From the 16:

*10. Alignment*

The standard Eberron take on alignment: if you can create an evil character working well with good companions, go for it. Remember that in Eberron there are no alignment restriction for worshipping a deity or being a cleric, but for religious figures Detect X works based on deity ali-gnment. That means you can be a CE cleric of the LG Silver Flame that believes his serving the greater good by burning villages of shifters, or a heroic cleric of the LE Blood of Vol that inven-ted transfusions and works with house Jorasco to bring medicines everywhere.

----------


## boj0

Ah man, I love magitech robots let's roll some dice

*Spoiler: Set 1*
Show


(4d6b3)[*11*]
(4d6b3)[*8*]
(4d6b3)[*12*]
(4d6b3)[*14*]
(4d6b3)[*16*]
(4d6b3)[*17*]
(4d6b3)[*13*]



*Spoiler: Set 2*
Show


(4d6b3)[*11*]
(4d6b3)[*15*]
(4d6b3)[*13*]
(4d6b3)[*10*]
(4d6b3)[*14*]
(4d6b3)[*11*]
(4d6b3)[*14*]

----------


## CozJa

> Question on the alignment... does alignment still matter for things like the paladin, or qualifying for prestige classes?


You can use all the variant paladins and mix and match them with deities as you see fit. 

I'm usually not much restrictive for alignment restrictions on prestige classes.

----------


## Taelas

_Dovie'andi se tovya sagain_!

Set 1:
(4d6b3)[*12*]
(4d6b3)[*13*]
(4d6b3)[*12*]
(4d6b3)[*15*]
(4d6b3)[*6*]
(4d6b3)[*10*]
(4d6b3)[*11*]

Set 2: 
(4d6b3)[*11*]
(4d6b3)[*15*]
(4d6b3)[*7*]
(4d6b3)[*15*]
(4d6b3)[*18*]
(4d6b3)[*12*]
(4d6b3)[*12*]

----------


## BelGareth

> _Dovie'andi se tovya sagain_!
> 
> Set 1:
> [roll0]
> [roll1]
> [roll2]
> [roll3]
> [roll4]
> [roll5]
> ...


im so jealous of everyone who rolls well!

*shakes fist*!

----------


## Frendle

Here's some rolls!!

(4d6b3)[*15*]
(4d6b3)[*16*]
(4d6b3)[*8*]
(4d6b3)[*11*]
(4d6b3)[*12*]
(4d6b3)[*13*]


(4d6b3)[*12*]
(4d6b3)[*9*]
(4d6b3)[*14*]
(4d6b3)[*17*]
(4d6b3)[*16*]
(4d6b3)[*14*]

----------


## Xanyo

I've got a concept of one of the oldest warforged that's still around, kind of slipped through the cracks and forgotten. Their original purpose has drifted over time, and now they gather eldritch knowledge from wherever they can find it. Noticing Bel's time traveler, that might make for an interesting dynamic - one from the past, the other from the future.

Current concept is Wizard // Duskblade. My question for now is: The Duskblade has an armored casting ability that does not apply to spells from other classes. In gestalt, you do not truly have two classes, you have one merged class with the features of two. Can this mean that the armored casting can apply to my wizard spells? If not, could I spend a feat on making it apply?

Oh, and I'm trying to find a fitting flavor feat and I stumbled across the Dreamtouched feats from Secrets of Sarlona. Could I take Dream Scion as the bonus flavor feat? The Dreamtouched feats look like the kind of neat and flavorful feat that I would never actually take under normal circumstances.

*Spoiler: Rolls*
Show

SET 1
(4d6b3)[*11*]
(4d6b3)[*15*]
(4d6b3)[*16*]
(4d6b3)[*11*]
(4d6b3)[*11*]
(4d6b3)[*16*]
(4d6b3)[*15*]

SET 2
(4d6b3)[*11*]
(4d6b3)[*14*]
(4d6b3)[*15*]
(4d6b3)[*14*]
(4d6b3)[*13*]
(4d6b3)[*11*]
(4d6b3)[*10*]

----------


## niw18

this is what I am thinking 

barbarian 7 / franzy berserker 2 // warblade 5 / warforged juggernaut  4

----------


## TankLaser007

@CozJa, I wanted to ask if paying for a permanent Reduce Person on my Psiforged Scout (already Small) would be allowed? Goal being to be Tiny so I can "ride"(on the shoulder)  a Medium sized PC...  alternative is finding a way to spam Compression on myself.

Also is full Psionics/Magic transparency in effect?

----------


## CozJa

> @CozJa, I wanted to ask if paying for a permanent Reduce Person on my Psiforged Scout (already Small) would be allowed? Goal being to be Tiny so I can "ride"(on the shoulder)  a Medium sized PC...  alternative is finding a way to spam Compression on myself.


Yes. It can be done, you can use the usual 5:1 xp/gold ratio, for the permanency effect.




> Also is full Psionics/Magic transparency in effect?


yes it is.

----------


## CozJa

> I've got a concept of one of the oldest warforged that's still around, kind of slipped through the cracks and forgotten. Their original purpose has drifted over time, and now they gather eldritch knowledge from wherever they can find it. Noticing Bel's time traveler, that might make for an interesting dynamic - one from the past, the other from the future.
> 
> Current concept is Wizard // Duskblade. My question for now is: The Duskblade has an armored casting ability that does not apply to spells from other classes. In gestalt, you do not truly have two classes, you have one merged class with the features of two. Can this mean that the armored casting can apply to my wizard spells? If not, could I spend a feat on making it apply?


Well, I'd prefer to add something to adapt it. let's do it this way: either you spend a feat to take the Battle Caster Feat, adapted such as to extend your Duskblade abilities to the other side, or you can spend the money for Feycraft/Githcraft (wich could have a good backstory) added to your warforged plating.




> Oh, and I'm trying to find a fitting flavor feat and I stumbled across the Dreamtouched feats from Secrets of Sarlona. Could I take Dream Scion as the bonus flavor feat? The Dreamtouched feats look like the kind of neat and flavorful feat that I would never actually take under normal circumstances.


Well, that's interesting, especially the dreamtouched route: the first Warforged were created in 965, so, a bit less than 30 years before the beginning of our game. Obviously the first models were less good than the latest ones, therefore it stand to reason that the PCs will be younger. 

But, the catch is that the technology developed from house Cannith has still a mysterious origin, tied to the fact that somehow, warforged components (also scrapped and lost creation forges) have been found in the destroyed continent of Xen'drik, and there are theories that the first warforged were created by the Quori to fight against the Giants in their terrible war. So, I can see your warforged as being a model somehow coming from such ancients times (or at least parts of it)!

----------


## Ripptor

Still working up my Artificer Bodyforger, as a "Construct Mechanic" type to heal/repair/enhance the other PCs!

Some Custom Item questions for Crafting:

*Custom item of Jorasco's Touch* (2k * 1 * 1 * 1/2) at 1000gp
I'm reading this as an at-will standard action to heal 2HP (1HP for a Warforged)Would you consider an at-will 1HP lay-on-hands to be gamebreaking, as an out-of-combat mechanic?

*Custom Item of No Light* (2k * 1/2 * 1 * 2) at 2000gp
Updating this to 3.5 like the Darkness spell...I assume this is a [Darkness] spell that radiates shadowy illumination (20% miss chance) that Darkvision can see through?

----------


## Deadguy

Since Cannith originally gave all of the nations Forged, Im considering a Karrnathian model.  Using the Bone Creature template, and probably martial / Bone Knight // Dread Necro.

----------


## Xanyo

> Well, I'd prefer to add something to adapt it. let's do it this way: either you spend a feat to take the Battle Caster Feat, adapted such as to extend your Duskblade abilities to the other side, or you can spend the money for Feycraft/Githcraft (wich could have a good backstory) added to your warforged plating.


I will happily take the feat, thank you. 




> Well, that's interesting, especially the dreamtouched route: the first Warforged were created in 965, so, a bit less than 30 years before the beginning of our game. Obviously the first models were less good than the latest ones, therefore it stand to reason that the PCs will be younger. 
> 
> But, the catch is that the technology developed from house Cannith has still a mysterious origin, tied to the fact that somehow, warforged components (also scrapped and lost creation forges) have been found in the destroyed continent of Xan'drik, and there are theories that the first warforged were created by the Quori to fight against the Giants in their terrible war. So, I can see your warforged as being a model somehow coming from such ancients times (or at least parts of it)!


Ooh, interesting. Part of my idea is that nobody really remembers where they got Dustbunny (the name Ive given this dusty old warforged) from, they were always just kind of around. Their more degradable parts have been replaced countless times. Im imagining nobody was really sure where they got the core components from, the parts that are basically a warforged fixer-upper. They just were kind of mixed in with everything else, inactive, and just kind of there. Where did they come from? Where did House Cannith get the technology originally? Anyone who knew Dustbunnys origins has forgotten, including Dustbunny themself. 

Im presuming this is permission to take Dream Scion as a flavor feat (correct me if Im wrong), so Im filling up all my empty feat slots with Dreamtouched feats. Dustbunny sort of recalls some of their distant past, but not consciously. 

Heres Dustbunnys character sheet. I need to fill up their spellbook and fill in some of the RP boxes. I also have a sketch of them I need to upload, which may make the name make a bit more sense (they dont have a bunny design, but the posture evokes the right imagery).

----------


## CozJa

> Still working up my Artificer Bodyforger, as a "Construct Mechanic" type to heal/repair/enhance the other PCs!


I like the idea! There can't be an all warforged party without an artificer around! 

So... for the items, in principle I have nothing against them, but I don't really like the line of custom item of at-will spells, because they can bring around problems during balance, especially now that we are still in the character building part of the game. 
I'd say it's a no for now, but save them somewhere on your sheet, and if you get selected for the game we can talk again about possible ways to add them or something similar, ok?




> Ooh, interesting. Part of my idea is that nobody really remembers where they got Dustbunny (the name Ive given this dusty old warforged) from, they were always just kind of around. Their more degradable parts have been replaced countless times. Im imagining nobody was really sure where they got the core components from, the parts that are basically a warforged fixer-upper. They just were kind of mixed in with everything else, inactive, and just kind of there. Where did they come from? Where did House Cannith get the technology originally? Anyone who knew Dustbunnys origins has forgotten, including Dustbunny themself. 
> 
> Im presuming this is permission to take Dream Scion as a flavor feat (correct me if Im wrong), so Im filling up all my empty feat slots with Dreamtouched feats. Dustbunny sort of recalls some of their distant past, but not consciously. 
> 
> Heres Dustbunnys character sheet. I need to fill up their spellbook and fill in some of the RP boxes. I also have a sketch of them I need to upload, which may make the name make a bit more sense (they dont have a bunny design, but the posture evokes the right imagery).


Oh yeah, sorry I got lost in my train of thoughts but yes, it was an ok for the feat, I'm liking the concept so far.




> Since Cannith originally gave all of the nations Forged, Im considering a Karrnathian model.  Using the Bone Creature template, and probably martial / Bone Knight // Dread Necro.


That's definitely interesting, consider you will surely fight Karrnaths during the game.

----------


## Xanyo

Anyone know the cost of getting access to spells to scribe? Not the cost of actually scribing them, I have a Blessed Book, but the cost of getting access to somebody's spellbook/prayerbook or whatever to copy from. Once I fill out the spellbook and maybe write more backstory I'll be done.

I have an off-the-cuff sketch of Dustbunny here.
*Spoiler: Dustbunny*
Show




EDIT: found the cost, 50 gp x spell level.
EDIT 2: Filled a spellbook, made a separate doc for it

----------


## Benoojian

Quicksilver is a Artificer/Totemist instead of a binder. He is a wandificer and natural attacker using extra charges or a 3rd level infusion to stretch his buffs and save his actions for smashing faces.
He spent a couple years alone in the wilderness and isn't quite right, sometimes being unable to differentiate between animals and people, though this is more than a mere delusion, as spells designed to handle animals can target him now. He gets confused when anyone brings up that time, eventually becoming non-verbal if the issue is pushed.

----------


## boj0

Current idea bouncing around is some mishmash of Scout, Ranger, Dread Commando, and other sneaky archer things. Play them up as someone whose so used to being out in the field for months at a time that they've become a mechanical version of Rambo.

----------


## MagneticDragon

Hmmm, I believe I might give this a go. I think I might play a Dragonfire Adept, though I'm uncertain what I should use for the second class as off yet. 

Though I do have to check. Is the Power Surge feat from Dragon #313 allowed? It is a perfect feat for the Dragonfire Adept, not just to strengthen their breath weapon, but also give them access to Metabreath Feats.

Also, would a feat like Draconic Knowledge (the Dragon Magic version) be a valid choice for the bonus flavour feat?

*Spoiler: Rolls*
Show

*1* - (4d6b3)[*16*]
*2* - (4d6b3)[*9*]
*3* - (4d6b3)[*14*]
*4* - (4d6b3)[*15*]
*5* - (4d6b3)[*10*]
*6* - (4d6b3)[*16*]
*7* - (4d6b3)[*7*]

*1* - (4d6b3)[*9*]
*2* - (4d6b3)[*8*]
*3* - (4d6b3)[*12*]
*4* - (4d6b3)[*13*]
*5* - (4d6b3)[*14*]
*6* - (4d6b3)[*13*]
*7* - (4d6b3)[*17*]

----------


## CozJa

> Hmmm, I believe I might give this a go. I think I might play a Dragonfire Adept, though I'm uncertain what I should use for the second class as off yet. 
> 
> Though I do have to check. Is the Power Surge feat from Dragon #313 allowed? It is a perfect feat for the Dragonfire Adept, not just to strengthen their breath weapon, but also give them access to Metabreath Feats.
> 
> Also, would a feat like Draconic Knowledge (the Dragon Magic version) be a valid choice for the bonus flavour feat?
> 
> *Spoiler: Rolls*
> Show
> 
> ...


Yes to both.

----------


## MagneticDragon

Most excellent.

Tempted to pick up the Dragonborn Template, and another dragon-themed class to go all in on the dragon theming. But I do not think the other dragon themed classes are that strong, and with homebrew limited, I do not feel confident suggesting anything, even if I knew what potential material was out there.

I think I'll have to find a different theme and figure out what to pair the Dragonfire Adept with...

----------


## paradox26

I would have been interested in seeing how a dragonborn would work with a warforged from a background perspective. I think there could be an interesting backstory there.

----------


## MagneticDragon

Hmmm, maybe I should pick up the Sorcerer in that case? I typically don't go for full casters, but the Sorcerer will give me access to the Blinding Breath, Dispelling Breath and eventually, Stunning Breath, and dragons use a mix of natural weapons, their breath attack, and spellcasting.

Dragonfire Adept gives me the Breath Weapon, and Sorcerer gives me the spellcasting, but I'm not sure how to be a decent user of natural weapons as well? Probably for the best, as neither class is high BAB...

----------


## LairdMaon

P.A.P.A. Rampart is nearly complete.



Lawful Evil tank/healer, reporting for duty!

*Spoiler: background* 
Show


Activation Year: 975
Home Forge: Genesis Forge, Cyre

Built in a time of concern for the throne, Rampart was meant to be gifted to Queen Dannel. A mistake in paperwork dropped him at the doorstep of a general of the Aundairan military. Herschem Mantanye, a mid-level general in charge of Artificial Soldier Procurement, very quickly understood the value of this gift and immediately put it to work guarding the thing most precious to him, his daughters. 
To be sure, no Aundairan had a guardian like Rampart. Few knew the abilities of the warforged and fewer had any clue what lengths he went to to keep those girls safe. Or how many suitors had to be buried in the dark. 
Eventually, the unmarked graves caught up to him. Several dozens of minor nobles and community leaders reported missing sons after they called on the young ladies. He was pulled from duty and sent back to Cyre. Perhaps their military minds could find a use for the steel, stone, and wood devil-construct.

----------


## Xanyo

> P.A.P.A. Rampart is nearly complete.
> 
> 
> 
> Lawful Evil tank/healer, reporting for duty!


Oh hey I have that image saved on Pinterest. I used it for a parahuman that beats up other parahumans because he hates them all.

----------


## Benoojian

> Hmmm, maybe I should pick up the Sorcerer in that case? I typically don't go for full casters, but the Sorcerer will give me access to the Blinding Breath, Dispelling Breath and eventually, Stunning Breath, and dragons use a mix of natural weapons, their breath attack, and spellcasting.
> 
> Dragonfire Adept gives me the Breath Weapon, and Sorcerer gives me the spellcasting, but I'm not sure how to be a decent user of natural weapons as well? Probably for the best, as neither class is high BAB...


Assuming at least one of the Artificers gets in, Dragonfire Adept gives you UMD, which opens the door to very efficient buffing.

If Quicksilver gets in for instance, He uses Metamagic Item infusion every morning on his wand of Divine Power to persist it, but the infusion lasts for 9 rounds, so if you can make a 20DC UMD check you can use it after before the duration runs out. That solves the BAB problem pretty nicely, for about the cost of a 2nd level potion. Does make Dispel Magic pretty devastating though.

I assume the other two artificers will have other nice tricks too and can build you specialized tricks once the party composition is known.

----------


## TankLaser007

Shard of the Special Commando Operations Unit Tactics (SCOUT) programme is nearly 60% operational pending a few queries:

Psicrystals have HD and gain HD do they also gain Feats? If so is it on the PF or 3.5 Feat Progression and would they have access to appropriate [General] and [Psionic] feats?How are the Unique Powers per Day of the Erudite being handled I've seen multiple "official" "RAW" interpretations in the end I think it's best left to the GM as it seems very unclear as to RAW/RAI.Any pre-game crafting, or class features that would have an XP cost can be "paid" for at the 1xp/5gp rate correct?

----------


## LairdMaon

*Player*
*Character*
*Race*
*Track 1*
*Track 2*
*Complete?*

LairdMaon
P.A.P.A. Rampart
Warforged
Magitech Templar 9
Dawn Zealot 9
100%



Table is set. Pile in and take a seat, folks!

----------


## TankLaser007

*Player*
*Character*
*Race*
*Track 1*
*Track 2*
*Complete?*

LairdMaon
P.A.P.A. Rampart
Warforged
Magitech Templar 9
Dawn Zealot 9
100%

TankLaser007
Shard
Warforged (Psiforged - Scout)
Erudite 5, Soulknife 2, Soulbow 2
Sublime Soldier (Archer) 7, Phrenic Creature 2
60%






> Table is set. Pile in and take a seat, folks!

----------


## Benoojian

*Player*
*Character*
*Race*
*Track 1*
*Track 2*
*Complete?*

LairdMaon
P.A.P.A. Rampart
Warforged
Magitech Templar 9
Dawn Zealot 9
100%

TankLaser007
Shard
Warforged (Psiforged - Scout)
Erudite 5, Soulknife 2, Soulbow 2
Sublime Soldier (Archer) 7, Phrenic Creature 2
60%

Benoojian
Quicksilver
Warforged
Artificer 9
Totemist 9
80%



Tank, your link leads to a l33t 3rr0r by the way

----------


## Xanyo

*Player*
*Character*
*Race*
*Track 1*
*Track 2*
*Complete?*

LairdMaon
P.A.P.A. Rampart
Warforged
Magitech Templar 9
Dawn Zealot 9
100%

TankLaser007
Shard
Warforged (Psiforged - Scout)
Erudite 5, Soulknife 2, Soulbow 2
Sublime Soldier (Archer) 7, Phrenic Creature 2
60%

Benoojian
Quicksilver
Warforged
Artificer 9
Totemist 9
80%

Xanyo
Dustbunny (spellbook)
Warforged
Wizard 3 / Master Specialist 6
Duskblade 5 / Eldritch Master 4
100%



Eldritch Master is 3.0 [Dr280], a little wonky but it works. I do have some homebrew for updating it, but thats optional and Ill only dredge it up if asked.

----------


## Taelas

*Player*
*Character*
*Race*
*Track 1*
*Track 2*
*Complete?*

LairdMaon
P.A.P.A. Rampart
Warforged
Magitech Templar 9
Dawn Zealot 9
100%

TankLaser007
Shard
Warforged (Psiforged - Scout)
Erudite 5, Soulknife 2, Soulbow 2
Sublime Soldier (Archer) 7, Phrenic Creature 2
60%

Benoojian
Quicksilver
Warforged
Artificer 9
Totemist 9
80%

Xanyo
Dustbunny (spellbook)
Warforged
Wizard 3 / Master Specialist 6
Duskblade 5 / Eldritch Master 4
100%

Taelas
Punchomaton
Warforged
Fighter 4/Fist of the Forest 3/Acolyte of the Fist 2
Monk 5/Shou Disciple 4
90%



Need some confirmation about some assumptions I've made about how these classes interact, but it's mechanically done, if everything works out. Still need to work on the fluff.

Acolyte of the Fist is 3.0 and from Dragon Magazine issue 296. Shou Disciple is from Unapproachable East (and has a requirement which would need to be changed to fit into Eberron).

Both classes were clearly intended to progress Flurry of Blows. I've assumed they stack with Monk (not relevant for Acolyte of the Fist yet, but it would be for future progress after Shou Disciple).

----------


## Benoojian

> Anyone know the cost of getting access to spells to scribe? Not the cost of actually scribing them, I have a Blessed Book, but the cost of getting access to somebody's spellbook/prayerbook or whatever to copy from. Once I fill out the spellbook and maybe write more backstory I'll be done.
> 
> I have an off-the-cuff sketch of Dustbunny here.
> *Spoiler: Dustbunny*
> Show
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Have you considered an Aureon's Spellshard instead of a Blessed Book? Since we're in Eberron and all. Also for 1st level spells buying a scroll is cheaper than buying spellbook access.

----------


## Xanyo

> Have you considered an Aureon's Spellshard instead of a Blessed Book? Since we're in Eberron and all. Also for 1st level spells buying a scroll is cheaper than buying spellbook access.


Thanks for the tip! Now I can afford moar spells. Ill go spell hunting again later today.

----------


## Chambers

Updating the table.

Going to back out of this one.

----------


## BelGareth

Ill be writing up fluff tomorrow

----------


## Benoojian

Was there a deadline for applications?

----------


## paradox26

Hope not yet. With work and my tabletop game, it will be a couple more days before I am finished.

----------


## MagneticDragon

I also hope that the deadline is not for some time.

May I ask how the DM views Early Entry into PRCs? I was already considering getting Versatile Caster in order to gain more, well, Versatility in how I can use my spell slots. And I have discovered that if it is paired with Heighten Spell it allows you entry into prestige classes as if you could cast spells that are 1 level higher than what you can legitimate cast. Or at least, that is what I believe is possible with this combination of feats.

Will this be allowed? It would not allow me to gain entry to any prestige class I would otherwise be unable to, it is simply that I would have stronger progression into the Prestige Classes I wish to take.

Also, can we have Mage Armour be an Abjuration Spell? I'm not sure if I will be taking Abjuration Champion when I have the necessary BAB, but I am considering it, and having Mage Armour be an Abjuration Spell would go a long way.

----------


## arkangel111

*Spoiler: Rolls*
Show


Original rolls didn't work attempting another
I always mess it up... I'll go with point buy...




I've got a character coming. Just been busy.

----------


## Ripptor

*Player*
*Character*
*Race*
*Track 1*
*Track 2*
*Complete?*

BelGareth
Glitch
Warforged
Wu Jen 7 / Abjurant Champion 2
Totemist 9
?

LairdMaon
P.A.P.A. Rampart
Warforged
Magitech Templar 9
Dawn Zealot 9
100%

TankLaser007
Shard
Warforged (Psiforged - Scout)
Erudite 5, Soulknife 2, Soulbow 2
Sublime Soldier (Archer) 7, Phrenic Creature 2
60%

Benoojian
Quicksilver
Warforged
Artificer 9
Totemist 9
80%

Xanyo
Dustbunny (spellbook)
Warforged
Wizard 3 / Master Specialist 6
Duskblade 5 / Eldritch Master 4
100%

Taelas
Punchomaton
Warforged
Fighter 4/Fist of the Forest 3/Acolyte of the Fist 2
Monk 5/Shou Disciple 4
90%

Chambers
Blink
Warforged
Sublime Soldier (Skirmisher) 9
Rogue 5 / Thief-Acrobat 4
50%

Ripptor
Vexacia
Warforged, reforged as
Shadesteel (Living Construct)
Bodyforger (Magic-Bloodstained Artificer 5 
/ Reforged 2 / Shaper of Form)
Sublime Soldier (Knight 4 / Berserker / Saboteur 
/ Cleric / Crusader / Ruby Knight)
100% (2k WBL open,
pending party integration)



Added Vexacia Venatumbra!

One of House Cannith's experimental "Anti-Undead Infiltration Team" (A.U.D.I.T.) designed to infiltrate enemy Karrnathi lines and disable command centers to disrupt undead control. Vex is the sole survivor of her Warforged squad, after a trap caught and dismantled the rest of her team. Returning to Cyre, she rebuilt herself within House Cannith from the inside out: Her Shadesteel skeleton soaked in blood and fitted with flesh and skin, a deathly golem in human form. She continues to tinker with herself, to fuse the best aspects of Humanity, Undeath and Steel into a new and higher form of life. Once perfected, she'll reform every other Forged in the same image, so they can each live a full and endless, unbreakable unlife.

An Artificer Buffer / Debuffer, focusing on persisting her buffs on others and tweaking their bodies and kits to racial supremacy. For those that get past the front-line, she'll bump them around (Bullrush / Trip / Throw) back towards the real meat grinders and try to keep any full-backliners safe. Personally, she tries to live a human life even more fulfilling than normal, leaning into the physical pleasures of food and company as a minor party face, and covets her fellow constructs and inventions as her own "toys" that she must maintain and care for... in order to not lose them again.

----------


## Chambers

How did you become a Shadesteel Golem?

----------


## CozJa

Ok, had a lot to do in these days, I'll try to answer everyone tomorrow! 

Also, not added a deadline yet, so no hurry.

----------


## Ripptor

> How did you become a Shadesteel Golem?


Under the microscope already!  :Small Cool: 

The Shaper of Form prestige class (Dragon Compendium, 1st Party) has the Modify Self ability which lets you change your race within type, switching out everything except Stats and Type. (Bodyforger) You have to be a Caster, dual Crafter, and pay the double feat tax, but it's a fun dip.

A Construct can switch to any other Construct, but ignores (doesn;t gain) any stats or Subtype changes:



> She cannot change type and no ability score adjustments occur as a result of the change. Thus, if the character is weak and becomes an orc, she becomes a weak orc.


She gets none of the Stat boosts (including none from the Size Increase), and still has the "Living Construct" subtype and all of it's downsides, but trades out the rest of her racial features for Shadesteel features, making her a weak Shadesteel (Living Construct).

You could get super cheesy with this and pick a much more interesting Construct across various sources, but Shadesteel is a perfect fit for her, being a Skeleton-shaped Construct that she can layer flesh overtop, and synergize with her Undeath/Immortality fetish. Also fun, a Dragonwrought Kobold can swap into another True Dragon race, but that's Pun-Pun levels of TO cheese  :Small Big Grin:

----------


## MagneticDragon

> Renaissance: The shaper of form changes race, gender, or general physical appearance. She cannot change type and no ability score adjustments occur as a result of the change. Thus, if the character is weak and becomes an orc, she becomes a weak orc. The shaper of form cannot choose to become a member of a race with a level adjustment.


From the look of the wording of the full ability, Ripptor's choice to use Shaper of Form to transform themselves into a Shardsteel Golem isn't against RAW. The race does not have any Level Adjustment, so there is no RAW restrictions about the transformation. Plus, a Warforged is indeed a construct, meaning that they can transform into any other type of construct with this prestige class, as long as they do not have any level adjustment, which many monstrous simply don't have thanks to never being designed for player character use.

I admit, it is a rather impressive trick. But I am going to be very surprised if the DM allows the trick to function.

----------


## Chambers

Interesting. Thanks for your explanation.

----------


## neriractor

Set 1:
(4d6b3)[*16*]
(4d6b3)[*11*]
(4d6b3)[*10*]
(4d6b3)[*13*]
(4d6b3)[*9*]
(4d6b3)[*12*]
(4d6b3)[*9*]

Set 2:
(4d6b3)[*16*]
(4d6b3)[*10*]
(4d6b3)[*11*]
(4d6b3)[*12*]
(4d6b3)[*10*]
(4d6b3)[*11*]
(4d6b3)[*8*]

----------


## Benoojian

Seconding the question about whether we can roll then choose to use point buy if the rolls are really bad?

----------


## Ripptor

> Interesting. Thanks for your explanation.


Any time! I love sharing odd fun that can be built  :Small Big Grin: 




> From the look of the wording of the full ability, Ripptor's choice to use Shaper of Form to transform themselves into a Shardsteel Golem isn't against RAW. The race does not have any Level Adjustment, so there is no RAW restrictions about the transformation. Plus, a Warforged is indeed a construct, meaning that they can transform into any other type of construct with this prestige class, as long as they do not have any level adjustment, which many monstrous simply don't have thanks to never being designed for player character use.
> 
> I admit, it is a rather impressive trick. But I am going to be very surprised if the DM allows the trick to function.


Oh look! A fun, flavorful and legal build... I hope the DM vetoes it!  :Small Confused: 

The only thing that matters in game is that everyone is contributing and having fun, and it's not like Vex is going to overshadow the others. IDK why my submissions always get the 3rd degree from the other players in the running, but her thing is buffing/grafting/rebuilding the other PCs to keep them alive and let them shine. Her ability to float and auto-repair isn't going to blow the campaign wide open.

I might be inclined to let the DM decide what they want to do, rather than try to push an agenda on what they should / shouldn't allow in their game :shrug:

*@CozJa* On that note, are we doing Retroactive Skillpoints for INT increases? If not, me and some others will need to drop 10 Skill points, but it doesn't change the meat at all  :Small Smile:

----------


## MagneticDragon

> Oh look! A fun, flavorful and legal build... I hope the DM vetoes it!


First of all. I said I did not _expect_ the DM to allow it. Not that I _hope_ the DM vetoes it. That is an incredibly different meaning, and I would thank you for not putting words into my mouth.




> The only thing that matters in game is that everyone is contributing and having fun, and it's not like Vex is going to overshadow the others.


Secondly. The idea that Vex is not going to overshadow the others is laughable. Looking at raw stats alone, Vex is a one-man army. You have 47 AC where everyone else is below 30, you have DR 15/Adamantime and DR 2/-, where the highest DR elsewhere is DR 2/Magic. You have the only save modifier that is 20+, and your lowest save is higher than most people's highest save. And your raw damage is among the highest of the group without breaking a sweat.

All of this is on top of being a 5th-level artificer and progression as a cleric with the Ruby Knight Vindicator, which will eventually open action economy abuse.

I'm sorry, but if you wish to make a character that does not overshadow the others. _Scrap Vex_

----------


## Benoojian

The DM will also need to clarify which version of fractional saves we are using, since some people are using the version where you only get the +2 save bonus once, and some people are adding the +2 with every new PrC and base class.

----------


## TankLaser007

*Question Quotes:*

*Q1: Point Buy allowed if rolls <32?*




> EDIT: can we choose PB if it's not 32 worth? I failed to see the this or that option....:|





> Seconding the question about whether we can roll then choose to use point buy if the rolls are really bad?


*Q2: Home Brew request:*




> Shamelessly requesting use of both the Soulknife and/or Ninja class fixes.


*Q3: Fractional Saves*




> Which version of fractional saves we are using, since some people are using the version where you only get the +2 save bonus once, and some people are adding the +2 with every new PrC and base class.





> Seconding this question though, as my build certainly is getting the +2 a LOT by the default rules. Her saves would drop into more reasonable territory if we go with either the "+2 once", or the "+2 once per 5 levels" plan for everyone.


*Q5: Retroactive Skillpoints*




> *@CozJa* On that note, are we doing Retroactive Skillpoints for INT increases? If not, me and some others will need to drop 10 Skill points, but it doesn't change the meat at all

----------


## Xanyo

> I'm sorry, but if you wish to make a character that does not overshadow the others. _Scrap Vex_


Im afraid I have to agree. Vexs lowest save is higher than my highest, and while I rolled well for my stats all of hers are higher than mine except Int (by only 2). Shes using Lost Traditions, which is 3rd party, and the dark chaos shuffle without getting approval first. Shes also using a magical location which, while it does have a value for the purposes of the DM calculating treasure, it isnt necessarily something you can just buy. Not to mention that Immunity to Magic alone is a pretty big deal. And DR 15/magic and adamantine, and +23 natural armor. 

I made an abjurer. If I was aiming high-op, I coulda used Beguiler instead and be spontaneously casting off the entire sorc/wiz list with loads more spell per day. Heck, I could even get spell levels higher than I ought to have if I wanted and it wouldnt even be difficult. But this doesnt look like a high-op game, what with the DM encouraging the use of crappy PrCs that we would never use normally.

So instead I made an abjurer that can sorta fight and can learn cleric spells, and I accidentally set myself up for a perfect entry to Initiate of the Sevenfold Veil (which I only realized after I finished building). If I were to play Dustbunny in a party with Vex, I feel like there wouldnt be any point in trying to help in fights. Id just wait on the sidelines and relegate myself to a purely utility role. Probably my only purpose in combat would be counterspelling anti-construct spells. 

So yeah, I have to agree. If overshadowing the party is not desirable, Vex is not the build to use.

----------


## Triskavanski

Set1

(4d6b3)[*14*]
(4d6b3)[*8*]
(4d6b3)[*8*]
(4d6b3)[*10*]
(4d6b3)[*13*]
(4d6b3)[*16*]
(4d6b3)[*8*]

Set2

(4d6b3)[*13*]
(4d6b3)[*6*]
(4d6b3)[*10*]
(4d6b3)[*15*]
(4d6b3)[*12*]
(4d6b3)[*14*]
(4d6b3)[*9*]

I've got some ideas for a mechanical man but lets see what we get here.

----------


## Ripptor

> First of all. I said I did not _expect_ the DM to allow it. Not that I _hope_ the DM vetoes it. That is an incredibly different meaning, and I would thank you for not putting words into my mouth.
> ...
> I'm sorry, but if you wish to make a character that does not overshadow the others. _Scrap Vex_


Doesn't look like I'm putting any words in your mouth? You literally ended that with "Delete your Submission" so it's pretty clear what your objective is, here  :Small Wink: 




> Im afraid I have to agree. Vexs lowest save is higher than my highest, and while I rolled well for my stats all of hers are higher than mine except Int (by only 2). Shes using Lost Traditions, which is 3rd party, and the dark chaos shuffle without getting approval first. Shes also using a magical location which, while it does have a value for the purposes of the DM calculating treasure, it isnt necessarily something you can just buy. Not to mention that Immunity to Magic alone is a pretty big deal. And DR 15/magic and adamantine, and +23 natural armor. 
> 
> ...
> 
> So yeah, I have to agree. If overshadowing the party is not desirable, Vex is not the build to use.


Rather than annoy yet ANOTHER potential DM by derailing this thread into a full discussion of my build and potentially ghost, why don't we all just cut this short by allowing the DM to do what they would like? They might solicit advice or DM me privately, but all the unsolicited voting is just noise for them to wade through.




> The DM will also need to clarify which version of fractional saves we are using, since some people are using the version where you only get the +2 save bonus once, and some people are adding the +2 with every new PrC and base class.


Seconding this question though, as my build certainly is getting the +2 a LOT by the default rules. Her saves would drop into more reasonable territory if we go with either the "+2 once", or the "+2 once per 5 levels" plan for everyone.

----------


## Benoojian

Since you have stated you are hinging Vex on being RAW, Renaissance has a specific list of things you do not inherit from the new race; non-abilities and being mindless are not on that list.

So Vex is completely legal, but now a mindless construct. I'm sure you will enjoy only doing exactly what an NPC tells you, with no deviation or imagination.

----------


## CozJa

> *Question Quotes:*
> 
> *Q1: Point Buy allowed if rolls <32?*
> 
> *Q2: Home Brew request:*
> 
> *Q3: Fractional Saves*
> 
> *Q5: Retroactive Skillpoints*


Uh thanks for the summary! Really appreciate it!

Starting from the first: 

*About Point Buy:*

Yeah, no problem with it, especially considering many of you are rolling horribly! Feel free to go with point-buy if you don't like your rolls

*About Biscuit homebrew:* 

That's fine for me, go for it.

*About Fractional Saves:*

Just go for the +2 once, else it becomes quite insane, especially in a gestalt environment. 

*About Retroactive Skill Points:*

I like the use of retroactive skill points in character creation, since it makes things neater, go for it. Just to clarify,by "during character creation" I mean that I'm ok with using retroactive skill points now, but for future increases in intelligence during the game we will default to standard rules. 

So, for the other little controversy in the thread, there's really no need to go on with it, we're just trying to make a game  :Small Wink: 

That said, I wrote a "when in doubt ask" in the big 16 exactly because I don't wish for people to go and build a character and then find out that it is to be rewritten again, which I usually find a boring thing to do. 
*@Ripptor*, I'm definitely not a fan of Dark Chaos Shuffle, so rule that part out; the Shadesteel golem trick is interesting, and I think we can work something out with it (maybe using the normal version and not the greater one could be better for balancing things across the board). For any other thing just ask.

So... on other questions I missed/still didn't answer




> May I ask how the DM views Early Entry into PRCs? I was already considering getting Versatile Caster in order to gain more, well, Versatility in how I can use my spell slots. And I have discovered that if it is paired with Heighten Spell it allows you entry into prestige classes as if you could cast spells that are 1 level higher than what you can legitimate cast. Or at least, that is what I believe is possible with this combination of feats.
> 
> Will this be allowed? It would not allow me to gain entry to any prestige class I would otherwise be unable to, it is simply that I would have stronger progression into the Prestige Classes I wish to take.


Well, it's a debatable/debated ruling, and I'm not that convinced by it, but it's not going to break anything if used wisely. If you just want to enter the prestige class earlier I'm fine with it, after all you are still using two feats for it.




> Also, can we have Mage Armour be an Abjuration Spell? I'm not sure if I will be taking Abjuration Champion when I have the necessary BAB, but I am considering it, and having Mage Armour be an Abjuration Spell would go a long way.


Sure thing, good old WoTC forgetting what Abjuration is.  :Small Big Grin: 




> Shard of the Special Commando Operations Unit Tactics (SCOUT) programme is nearly 60% operational pending a few queries:
> 
> Psicrystals have HD and gain HD do they also gain Feats? If so is it on the PF or 3.5 Feat Progression and would they have access to appropriate [General] and [Psionic] feats?How are the Unique Powers per Day of the Erudite being handled I've seen multiple "official" "RAW" interpretations in the end I think it's best left to the GM as it seems very unclear as to RAW/RAI.Any pre-game crafting, or class features that would have an XP cost can be "paid" for at the 1xp/5gp rate correct?


No for psicrystal feats.
So... for the erudite part, it's badly written and I usually go for the more restrictive reading: that way you basically have the same amount of power available as a wilder, but you can choose between them every day from all those you know.
Yeah, the rate is the usual one 1xp/5gp. The only exception are artificers who have a craft reserve on which to count on. 




> Acolyte of the Fist is 3.0 and from Dragon Magazine issue 296. Shou Disciple is from Unapproachable East (and has a requirement which would need to be changed to fit into Eberron).
> 
> Both classes were clearly intended to progress Flurry of Blows. I've assumed they stack with Monk (not relevant for Acolyte of the Fist yet, but it would be for future progress after Shou Disciple).


For the requirement adaptation, just take a couple of skill points in Knowledge: Local (whatever group of facepunching Khorvarian people you like) I can see a Shou Disciple working quite well as a Prestige Class for the Valenar Elves.
And no problem for the Flurry of Blows. 

So, thanks for all the questions, and sorry for having you wait a bit too much! 

On that note: I'd say that I can just add some dates:

by *November the 6th* I will close recruitment, then everyone will have time to finalize its character until *November the 10th*

----------


## MagneticDragon

> Well, it's a debatable/debated ruling, and I'm not that convinced by it, but it's not going to break anything if used wisely. If you just want to enter the prestige class earlier I'm fine with it, after all you are still using two feats for it.
> 
> Sure thing, good old WoTC forgetting what Abjuration is.


Very well. In that case, my Build is going to be Dragonfire Adept 9 | Sorcerer 4/Nightmare Spinner 1/War Weaver 1/Incantrix 3.

Does mean I'll be missing out on 2 Spell levels, but I believe the extra spell from Nightmare Spinner, _and_ the flavour of dabbling in being a master of fear, just like dragons are ale to inflict dread to others, is quite a good fit. And War Weaver just seems like it could be fun to play around with.

----------


## Taelas

> For the requirement adaptation, just take a couple of skill points in Knowledge: Local (whatever group of facepunching Khorvarian people you like) I can see a Shou Disciple working quite well as a Prestige Class for the Valenar Elves.
> And no problem for the Flurry of Blows.


2 ranks in Knowledge (localValenar) it is.

As an aside, I will point out that Keen Intellect only changes 4 skills from Wis to Int, not all Wis-based skills (Heal, Sense Motive, Spot and Survival are the four skills).

----------


## Da'Shain

Interested.  Current idea is a Sublime Soldier (Saboteur) 9 // Monk 2/Fighter 2/Fist of the Forest 3/Barbarian 1/Black Blood Cultist 1, designed as a bodyguard for functionaries and merchant princes traveling cross country, and having developed a taste for rending flesh that he channels into adventuring.  But let's see what the dice say.

*Spoiler: Rolls*
Show

Set 1:
(4d6b3)[*5*]
(4d6b3)[*13*]
(4d6b3)[*13*]
(4d6b3)[*15*]
(4d6b3)[*11*]
(4d6b3)[*13*]
(4d6b3)[*5*]

Set 2: 
(4d6b3)[*11*]
(4d6b3)[*9*]
(4d6b3)[*12*]
(4d6b3)[*14*]
(4d6b3)[*9*]
(4d6b3)[*12*]
(4d6b3)[*10*]



EDIT: Yeah, 32 pt buy it is, I think.

----------


## BelGareth

*Glï¢h*
Male CG Warforged (Living Construct) WuJen 7 / Abjurant Champ 2 | Totemist, *Level* 9, *Init* 1, *HP* 92/92, *DR* 2/magic, *Speed* 30
*AC* 22, *Touch* 11, *Flat-footed* 21, *Fort* 11, *Ref* 8, *Will* 6, *Base Attack Bonus* 7.25   
*Primary Slam! (Adamantium/Magical)*  +12 (1d8+7, x2)
*Secondary Slam! Slam! Slam!  (Adamantium/Magical)*  +7|+7|+7 (1d6+5 or 1d4+5, x2)
*+4 AC + Essentia invested Ankheg Breastplate*, *Extended, +6 AC, swift casting Shield Spell* (+7 Armor, +1 Dex, +4 Natural)
*Abilities* Str 18, Dex 12, Con 18, Int 16, Wis 9, Cha 9
*Condition* None

*Spoiler: Fluff*
Show


The booming voice echoed throughout the chamber, it was ominous and gravely, as if the owner had perfected the art of vocal communication aeons ago, and was already tired of everything; It had a lack of sense, a depression to it that was unmistakable. 

He smiled as he nodded, giving the signal for 'OK' with a thumbs up, the controller barely noticed him, but moved onto the next stage. 

"YOU WILL FEEL A SLIGHT TINGLING SENSATION, AND MAY BE NAUSEOUS..." 

That was the understatement of the century, he thought to himself, but didn't make a thing of it, he continued to stand at the position of attention, like a good soldier, waiting for the safety brief to be over, and the order to move to the next stage. 

"...DO NOT, I REPEAT, DO NOT INTERACT WITH ANYTHING IN YOUR OWN TIMELINE, THE GRANDFATHER PARADOX HAS NOT BEEN CONFIRMED, BUT IS STILL A REAL POSSIBILITY, ESPECIALLY FOR A MORTAL LIKE YOURSELF..."

He wished the Arbiters would gain a sense of humor, he knew a few sphinx with them, but they were all field operatives, the ones here and now....were void of anything similar, or perhaps he just hadn't seen it, and these were all 'on-duty', he still knew very little about them, and they kept the screws tight in the organization. He was amazed they were even letting him go in the first place. 

"...AVOID SOAP, EATING MEAT, AND ALCOHOL, APART FROM THE OBVIOUS NUTRITIONAL DEFECITS, THEY HAVE SHOWN TO BE..."

He could see the armillary sphere's began to move, slowly at first, with the runes along the length of the circumference	slowly coming alive as the it moved faster and faster. 

"...RULE 3 IS IN FULL EFFECT, AS WELL OCCAMS 4TH UNIVERSAL RULE, UPHOLD THE METATRON CONSTANT..."

He could barely hear anything, this part of the briefing always confused him, the noise from the rotating spheres almost muffled out the announcement altogether, but he had memorized it completely, and knew it by rote. The verbal announcing was more of a 'tradition' and final "we told you so" to pull any accountability from the organization. He smiled slightly as the cracking of energy began and shot him back through time.

*Spoiler: APPEARANCE*
Show

Upon close inspection, Glitch is made of the finest wooden material, with flexible cables that seem to snake everywhich way, some are shiny and cool to the touch, but do not seem to be metal. His body is a fascinating mixture of the most advanced materials, and haphazardly replaced parts, which criss cross with scars that seem to be fire, and scratches. As if he was crushed by a large serpent, or something with claws. 

In his chest, is a glowing powerstone, that flickers and sparks as if it was struggling to do something. 

*Spoiler: PERSONALITY*
Show

Glitch, like his moniker is not consistent, sometimes he wants to do something, and the next he will have forgotten what he was talking about. His temporal anchor in his chest rewrites reality if he accidentally stumbles upon something, and this has caused him to lose the majority of his humanity (for he was human once, his consciousness transferred into this advanced form, far, far into the future)

----------


## neriractor

I'm still not settled on a concept but asking some questions just in case, can hexblade use the unofficial fix? 

and does master spellthief (CScoundrel P.79) also raise the level of spell you can hold, and thus cast, even though it is not explicitly mentioned in the feat that it can?

----------


## Benoojian

*Spoiler: stat rolls*
Show

(4d6b3)[*10*]
(4d6b3)[*12*]
(4d6b3)[*10*]
(4d6b3)[*13*]
(4d6b3)[*14*]
(4d6b3)[*15*]
(4d6b3)[*15*]

(4d6b3)[*14*]
(4d6b3)[*8*]
(4d6b3)[*17*]
(4d6b3)[*11*]
(4d6b3)[*13*]
(4d6b3)[*11*]
(4d6b3)[*8*]

----------


## CozJa

> I'm still not settled on a concept but asking some questions just in case, can hexblade use the unofficial fix? 
> 
> and does master spellthief (CScoundrel P.79) also raise the level of spell you can hold, and thus cast, even though it is not explicitly mentioned in the feat that it can?


Yes to both

----------


## TankLaser007

@Cojza

A few queries as a finalize my build,

Would this Pathfinder item be acceptable: Corset of Delicate MovesWould you allow Mindbender to be entered using Manifester Level 5th in place of Arcane Caster Level 5th and Charm, Psionic (says "_as Charm Person..._") in place of Charm Person
And this _Dragon_ magazine content:
Camouflaged Compartment (Dragon 352)Practiced Mind Blade (Dragon 341)

----------


## CozJa

Hey! *Recruitment is officially closed to new interest!* 

Now you all will have some days to finalize your builds, I'll try to get in touch with all those I still didn't answer!

----------


## paradox26

Just want to point out that although I am not on the table, I have expressed interest already throughout the thread. I am partway through my build. I am just lagging behind on looking through the Magitech Templar material for abilities. But I will get there in time, I am sure.

----------


## Triskavanski

Just trying to find something dumb to play with. So far thinking Lasher Tempest

----------


## Ripptor

> Since you have stated you are hinging Vex on being RAW, Renaissance has a specific list of things you do not inherit from the new race; non-abilities and being mindless are not on that list.
> 
> So Vex is completely legal, but now a mindless construct. I'm sure you will enjoy only doing exactly what an NPC tells you, with no deviation or imagination.


It's a short list of what doesn't change, but like a good skirt, it's long enough to cover what's needed, and short enough to make things interesting!

Though, you may want to revisit the two item list: Abilities and Type. Since no ability changes may take place, she gains no non-abilities, and since she cannot change type, she retains the Living Construct type, which are explicitly not mindless. So, that means neither of your statements would be true  :Small Big Grin: 






> ...
> *@Ripptor*, I'm definitely not a fan of Dark Chaos Shuffle, so rule that part out; the Shadesteel golem trick is interesting, and I think we can work something out with it (maybe using the normal version and not the greater one could be better for balancing things across the board). For any other thing just ask.


Removed the Chaos Shuffle and gave her back the 5k for more crafting, so now she's got 7k GP to play with to harmonize with the party composition.

POST-RAW, I'm more than happy to move things around to balance! I'd love to stay Large, so maybe she could trade half of her Natural Armor (-10 from 20) to stay Large? That way her AC isn't sky-high by accident anymore. 

If not, she could make an Item of Expansion as a Warforged Component to be big, so that she can be ridden by the Small Bots and get that +4 to Bull Rush / Trip effects to setup the other PCs, and keep that Mommy energy of taking care of her little ones.

----------


## niw18

here is what got so far I have a bit more to do before it is complete


*Brute*
genderless (through male  in thought) N warforged barbarian 7 / franzy berserker 2 // warblade 5 / warforged juggernaut 4, *Level* 9, *Init* 4, *HP* 100/100, *DR* 2/adamantine, *Speed* 20
*AC* 22, *Touch* 10, *Flat-footed* 21, *Fort* 11, *Ref* 5, *Will* 5, *Base Attack Bonus* +9/+4   
*  1 Slams*  +12 (1d8+5, 20)
*  ADAMANTINE BODY*  (+8 Armor, +1 Dex, +4 Natural, -1 Misc)
*Abilities* Str 16, Dex 14, Con 18, Int 12, Wis 10, Cha 7
*Condition* None

----------


## BelGareth

> here is what got so far I have a bit more to do before it is complete
> 
> 
> *Brute*
> genderless (through male  in thought) N warforged barbarian 7 / franzy berserker 2 // warblade 5 / warforged juggernaut 4, *Level* 9, *Init* 4, *HP* 100/100, *DR* 2/adamantine, *Speed* 20
> *AC* 22, *Touch* 10, *Flat-footed* 21, *Fort* 11, *Ref* 5, *Will* 5, *Base Attack Bonus* +9/+4   
> *  1 Slams*  +12 (1d8+5, 20)
> *  ADAMANTINE BODY*  (+8 Armor, +1 Dex, +4 Natural, -1 Misc)
> *Abilities* Str 16, Dex 14, Con 18, Int 12, Wis 10, Cha 7
> *Condition* None


oooh, i love it! and great pic with the dune stillsuit!

----------


## niw18

thanks I should be finished  but if missed something let me know asap

----------


## Triskavanski

Finishing up the character https://www.myth-weavers.com/sheet.html#id=899907


Professor Mega Hertz
Psiforged Artificer/Psion

Professor Mega Hertz has one primary objective in his construction. Perfection. Of course, Perfection isn't easy. If it was someone else would have already done it by now. But now with handful of test subj.. comrades in arms, he can experi.. upgrade.. upgrade them to their perfected form. Warforged after all can't normally heal damage like most of the fleshbags can, and likely is one of their greatest flaws. However that doesn't matter with the good professor on staff! As psiforged and an artificer, he has overwhelming capability to piece together his allies. 



I just need some suggestions I suppose of magic items to make. Going to make a few Psychic Generators

----------


## CozJa

Oh I'm loving how character completion is going!

So, considering I had more work than expected, I'll use the weekend to start reviewing characters, this means that whoever still needs some time, or has some tweaks in mind can freely work on his application until *Novemeber the 13th* 
New deadline  :Small Big Grin:

----------


## Biscuit

*Spoiler: Rolls*
Show

(4d6b3)[*15*]
(4d6b3)[*12*]
(4d6b3)[*11*]
(4d6b3)[*11*]
(4d6b3)[*12*]
(4d6b3)[*17*]
(4d6b3)[*10*]



(4d6b3)[*9*]
(4d6b3)[*13*]
(4d6b3)[*15*]
(4d6b3)[*14*]
(4d6b3)[*9*]
(4d6b3)[*17*]
(4d6b3)[*15*]

Used Set 2 as base ability scores of 14, 15, 13, 15, 17, 09


*Gauge*
Sexless T/N Dark Warforged Soulknife 9 // Dark 1 / Ninja 8, *Level* 9, *Init* 4, *HP* 68/68
*Speed* 40ft,  *AC* 24, *Touch* 20, *Flat-footed* 14, *Fort* 10, *Ref* 10, *Will* 10
*Base Attack Bonus* +10/+5, *Power Points* 9/9 
*+2 Mind Armblade of Collision*  +18/+13 (2d8+11, 19-20/x2)
*+2 Heavy Mind Bolt of Collision (∞)*  +18/+13 (3d6+13, 20/x3)
*Shuriken Launcher (12)*  +16/+11 (1d2+2, 20/x2)
*+1 Mithril Body* (+4 Armor, +4 Dex, +6 Misc)
*Abilities* Str 16, Dex 18, Con 15, Int 17, Wis 18, Cha 07
*Condition* Optimal

*Spoiler: Background*
Show


Built with experimental lightweight composite materials harvested from the plane of shadow, programmed and trained extensively to rely on little to no outside equipment or assistance, and set to infiltrating places it absolutely should not be, armed with its own loadout of built-in weaponry and abilities, _Gauge_ is just that - a gauge of House Cannith's ability to create the perfect long-term infiltration asset. 

Able to manifest its own weaponry at-will with build-in weaponry as a backup, able to perfectly conceal sensitive material within its own lightweight body, purpose-built for stealth and reconnaissance, Gauge is a weapon of war meant to be fought in the shadows. Deployed when scouting or ambush tactics are required for high-priority missions, Gauge is often left to train and meditate, further developing his skills and hone itself into a more perfect self-contained weapon.

Still considered a prototype for this experimental configuration, Gauge would never admit it to anyone, but it fears that Cannith will one day roll out a new version...and send it to terminate its predecessor as a field-test. As a result, House Cannith is unaware that the full extent of Gauge's capabilities have been somewhat downplayed, in the hopes that the slight edge that will bring is enough to survive its inevitable replacement.

Having typically been sent out alone for its missions, Gauge was trained in the art of Armorsmithing in order to repair itself as-needed outside of combat, as curatives for constructs were difficult and pricey to come by.

----------


## TankLaser007

> Oh I'm loving how character completion is going!
> 
> So, considering I had more work than expected, I'll use the weekend to start reviewing characters, this means that whoever still needs some time, or has some tweaks in mind can freely work on his application until *Novemeber the 13th* 
> New deadline


Wanted to check about these.

----------


## Biscuit

> *Gauge*
> Sexless T/N Dark Warforged Soulknife 9 // Dark 1 / Ninja 8, *Level* 9, *Init* 4, *HP* 68/68
> *Speed* 40ft,  *AC* 24, *Touch* 20, *Flat-footed* 14, *Fort* 10, *Ref* 10, *Will* 10
> *Base Attack Bonus* +10/+5, *Power Points* 9/9 
> *+2 Mind Armblade of Collision*  +18/+13 (2d8+11, 19-20/x2)
> *+2 Heavy Mind Bolt of Collision (∞)*  +18/+13 (3d6+13, 20/x3)
> *Shuriken Launcher (12)*  +16/+11 (1d2+2, 20/x2)
> *+1 Mithril Body* (+4 Armor, +4 Dex, +6 Misc)
> *Abilities* Str 16, Dex 18, Con 15, Int 17, Wis 18, Cha 07
> ...


*@DM:* Gauge is complete and ready for review.

----------


## Triskavanski

Can multiple items of the same slot be combined together?

----------


## TankLaser007

Shard is done, just getting the background down and awaiting the final answers for finalisation to the build. Pending those, this is a serviceable build.

*Spoiler: Shard*
Show

*Shard*
Tiny Psiforged Scout (CL 9) [ Erudite 7 , Phrenic Creature 2 // Sublime Archer 5, Mindbender 2, Soulknife 2  ]
*Action Points* 9; *Power Points (Innate)* 89; *Power Points (Body)* 5
*Init* +4, *Senses* Listen, Spot, Search +10 (+17 w/i 20'), Mindsight 120' 
*Languages* Common, Quori, Riedran, Draconic, Giant, Undercommon, Mabran
*Defenses* Ref 10 (Flat-footed 6), Fort 8, Will 7
*HP* 74, *SR* 19
*+1 Durable Cyrsteel Plating* AC: 19 (Touch: 16; Flat-footed: 15)
*Speed* 30' Land
*Melee* Mind Dagger +8/+3 (1d2+1d4+1)
*Ranged* Mind Arrow +17/+12 (1d8+1d4+16)
*Base Attack Bonus* +8/+3 *Grp* -6

*Abilities* Str 4, Dex 18, Con 14, Int 24, Wis 12, Cha 10

*Description*
Shard stands at 18 inches in height, shorter than even most common house cats, Shard is often overlooked, which makes the small Psiforged excellent as a reconnaissance and stealth operative. As a Psiforged Shard's external casing is of obsidian and crysteel while its internal frame is of Quori Beech around which grows a composite of psychoactive deep crystal, and Khyber dragonshards, fuelled in large part by a core of polluted Siberys crystal that pulses a sickly golden green like a heart in Shard's chest. The Psiforged's ghulra has two curving hooks in opposition of a central circle above and beneath which there are two vertical lines, much like an amputated starburst or archaic cyclopean eye.

*Personality*

Shard is cautious and calculating to an extreme some might mistake for cowardice, much preferring to observe a situation and ponder on the myriad possible outcomes and variables before committing to any action. The Psiforged is the type to have backup plans for backup plans, plural. One might think this hinders its ability in the field but with three minds working in concert, and a formidable psionic and arcane arsenal at hand this is rarely an issue. 

Even by Warforged standards Shard seems detached, aloof and cold. More than one officer has remarked on the Psiforged's "condescending and haughty demeanour." As a Psiforged with prodigious telepathic and empathic abilities Shard is better equipped to understand human emotions and foibles than other Warforged, yet has a complete disregard for others as more than means to achieving goals.

While loyal to its Cyran commanders Shard often takes great "creative" liberalities with the interpretation of its orders and mandates, while committed to achieving its mission objectives, Shard will often also pursue its own parallel interests and goals along the way, the greatest of which is the acquisition of knowledge. Whether arcane, historical, personal or political, information is an influential asset, properly leveraged it can be just as powerful or devastating as any power or spell. Shard views the use of "force" and violence as pedestrian and a last resort, and much prefers missions that make full use of its "astounding" intellect and capabilities. While disdaining "wet-works" once committed to violence Shard engages the enemy with a single-minded focus and a merciless diabolical efficiency.

*Backstory*

*Spoiler*
Show


*Three Minds, Two Vessels, One Purpose*

Shard takes its name not only as an allusion to its physical makeup, as it appears to be formed of various shards of crystal, but due to the fact that it views "itself" as a composite being. While most perceive a single entity Shard is, in fact, a gestalt personalty, a triumvirate of "Shard" the Psiforged created by the creation forge of Cyre, a hashalaq quori, Si'qry, whose psyche was "seeded" in the Siberys crystal at the Psiforged's core, thousands of years ago, and Vatakrish a composite of both Shard and Si'qry's personalities coalesced in the material plane as their psicrystal. The three are in a constant telepathic communion and are often unable to delineate between one another's individual ideas as their confluence of cognition bleeds together in an empathic choir of near uniform thought. It is for this reason Shard refers to itself as "we."

Shard is the "dominant" persona, the Psiforged controls the body and share's it with Si'qry, it is rather young only being alive for a few years and so is often easily influenced by the more experienced quori. Shard is a quick study and fortunate for the pair they seldom disagree, sharing much of the same outlook and views, however whether that is serendipitous or due to the hashalaq's influence or manipulation is unclear.

Vatakrish, is the sheer force of will and focus of Shard and Si'qry condensed into a single entity. The crystal keeps the psymbiotic team on track, always focused on the objective. The crystal often acts as a counter to the grand over sweeping and complex plots, plans and machinations of the other two to ensure that things stay simple and straightforward, although Vatakrish has been known to be drawn into the seductive web of Si'qry's skein on more than one occasion. However more often than not the psicrystal is the anchor of the gestalt, keeping them grounded and on tack.

While Si'qry is not, _actually_ the Hashalaq slain over 40,000 years prior, it is a perfect imprint of the dying Quori's psyche which sought to save itself in the resonant Siberys as it was struck down in the war with the Giants. Si'qry brings its knowledge of history, the arcane and psionics and _war_ to the trinity of minds, but more than anything it shares its overpowering desire for victory at any cost -- Si'qry lost the_ last war_, and won't make the same mistake twice, for this reason the gestalt shares a uniformity of purpose to _win_ Cyre's war at _any_ cost.

*Spoiler: The Hashalaq Quori -  Si'qry*
Show



_A 40,000 year old copy of the causality of a lost war_

----------


## CozJa

> Wanted to check about these.


Sorry, I somehow completely missed it! 

No for the pathfinder item, yes to everything else.




> Can multiple items of the same slot be combined together?


Yes, with the usual MiC rules

----------


## Triskavanski

awesome. Adding a circlet of command then! Lets play Telephone!

I have 18,023 left to spend on gear.

----------


## Benoojian

> awesome. Adding a circlet of command then! Lets play Telephone!
> 
> I have 18,023 left to spend on gear.


Dorje of Expansion, high enough to use the 2 sizes augment
Dorje of Astral Construct, even though you have trapfinding, disposable minions are always a plus

----------


## CozJa

Ok, so I'll start reviewing your sheets in the next few days.

----------


## LairdMaon

I can't wait to see who's on the team! Much anticipation, indeed.

----------


## Benoojian

I'm not sure the DM is coming back...

----------


## TankLaser007

Perhaps on early winter holiday ... ^^;;;

----------


## Taelas

I believe CozJa's been unexpectedly busier at work.

----------


## Feralgeist

Aw man, I just saw the closed to new interest post. There goes my egoist psion/fighter/warshaper/reaping mauler. Was gonna make the t-1000 terminator!! =D I am just pleased for the build theory though, it was a good mental exercise. I hope your game goes well 😁😁😁

----------

